# [Wifi] L' installer...

## Dark7

Salut,

Bon voila j' ai installer ma première clé wifi donc le driver s' installe bien mais c' étais pas le bon... donc j' ai installé mon autre clé wifi donc le drivers est bien installer et aprés ça me met bien device je sais plus quoi donc elle est bien reconnue.

J' ai vu tous ça en faisant ndiswrapper -l

Donc après je ne sais pas comment activer le wifi car wlan0 est pas présent dans iwconfig.

Pouvez vous encore m' aidez svp?

----------

## loopx

Dans iwconfig, rien ne parle d'une carte réseau Wifi ???????  Si c'est le cas, c'est que le driver va po  :Surprised: 

----------

## Dark7

No rien qui est rapport avec wlan0 mais le driver va car sous windows ça va et en plus il me dis bien que le device est présent.

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie que le module ndiswrapper soit bien chargé. Et regarde ce que dis le noyau avec dmesg.

Il existe peut-être aussi des pilotes natifs Linux pour ton chipset wifi. À vérifier.

----------

## Dark7

Niveau ndiswrapper il est bien charger car quand je fais ndiswrapper -i mondriver.ing ça marche et ndiswrapper -l aussi

Et sinon niveau dsmeg je vais tester

----------

## Desintegr

 *Dark7 wrote:*   

> Niveau ndiswrapper il est bien charger car quand je fais ndiswrapper -i mondriver.ing ça marche et ndiswrapper -l aussi

 

L'outil ndiswrapper ne s'occupe pas du chargement du module.

« ndiswrapper -i » installe uniquement le pilote.

« ndiswrapper -l » liste uniquement les pilotes installés (ainsi que le matériel s'il est détecté).

----------

## Dark7

Ba quand ça boot, comme j' ai mis ndiswrapper dans /etc... a la fin du chargement du module il y a bien ndiswrapper avec ! vert donc je penses qu' il est charger

----------

## loopx

envoye ton "lsmod" ici please

----------

## Dark7

ok

----------

## Dark7

Je sais pas comment le copier car comme je suis en console dans gentoo et je crois que j' ai pas tous en entier   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Desintegr

```
lsmod > lsmod.txt
```

permet d'enregistrer le contenu de lsmod dans un fichier lsmod.txt

----------

## Dark7

Et il l' enregistre ou ce fichier?

----------

## Desintegr

Dans le répertoire courant.

----------

## Dark7

C' est a dire?^^

----------

## d2_racing

que te retourne la commande 

```

pwd 

```

----------

## Dark7

ok merci

----------

## Dark7

Et voila:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rtc                    14632  0 

ndiswrapper           210848  0 

parport_pc             46696  0 

parport                45068  1 parport_pc

8250_pnp               16640  0 

pcspkr                  7936  0 

sky2                   53124  0 

fan                     9992  0 

thermal                22944  0 

button                 14112  0 

processor              45032  1 thermal

snd_hda_intel         357540  0 

snd_pcm                83592  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              28808  1 snd_pcm

snd                    66536  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         15504  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_nforce2            11264  0 

i2c_core               30208  1 i2c_nforce2

joydev                 17792  0 

sg                     38296  0 

tg3                   116100  0 

e1000                 125888  0 

nfs                   248944  0 

lockd                  73136  1 nfs

sunrpc                200072  4 nfs,lockd

jfs                   167760  0 

dm_mirror              27136  0 

dm_mod                 64624  1 dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          5888  0 

sbp2                   28808  0 

ohci1394               37300  0 

ieee1394              101464  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              18048  0 

usbhid                 47456  0 

ff_memless             10504  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               28292  0 

uhci_hcd               30232  0 

usb_storage            91200  0 

ehci_hcd               37260  0 

usbcore               152880  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## Desintegr

Le module ndiswrapper est donc bien chargé. Que renvoie dmesg ?

----------

## Dark7

Voila:

```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@ubuntu) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Thu Mar 27 19:58:19 CET 2008

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bff0000 - 000000001bff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bff3000 - 000000001c000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001c000000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 114672) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8370, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 1BFF3040, 0038 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 1BFF30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 1BFF3180, 631A (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1BFF0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 1BFF95C0, 0115 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: HPET 1BFF9740, 0038 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD       98)

ACPI: MCFG 1BFF97C0, 003C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: APIC 1BFF9500, 007C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DMI detected: Acer

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

CPU has 1 num_cores

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000001bff0000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 114672) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001bff0000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   114672

On node 0 totalpages: 114575

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1284 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2659 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 1511 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 109065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:d0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33888 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 111724

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 16384 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

time.c: Detected 2209.884 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 617c000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 444596k/458688k available (2945k kernel code, 13704k reserved, 1163k data, 340k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4424.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=8848021)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12556158

Detected 12.556 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000001

  groups: 00000001

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0x1c000000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x1bff0000-0x1bffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x1bfeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x1c000000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2208k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1207145603.488:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller (0x10de:0x03ec rev 0xa2) at  PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

NFORCE-MCP61: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW_GSA-H11N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/66 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 23

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDS721616PLA380, P22OA70A, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 321672960 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDS72161 P22O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 321672960 512-byte hardware sectors (164697 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 321672960 512-byte hardware sectors (164697 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 340k freed

ata1: hard resetting link

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 321672960 512-byte hardware sectors (164697 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-3.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-3.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-3.4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-3.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.3

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.3

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.4

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:09.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fd8ff000-fd8ff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 3493, nTxLock = 27946

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00000ae6ff6e602f]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0xf400

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

sky2 0000:03:00.0: v1.20 addr 0xfdcfc000 irq 16 Yukon-EC Ultra (0xb4) rev 2

sky2 eth0: addr 00:19:21:57:8a:89

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

Adding 1044216k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1044216k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: disabling interface

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

----------

## Desintegr

D'après le dmesg, le module ndiswrapper est bien chargé, mais il n'active pas la carte wifi.

Tu es sûr que les pilotes soient bien installés ?

----------

## Dark7

Ba moi il me dit bien:

```
net111v2: drivers installed

        Device present (et la un chiffre je crois)
```

----------

## Dark7

Que faire?

----------

## loopx

Aucune idée, tu as épuisé mon savoir la ... j'ai jamais utilisé ndiswrapper ... mais si le module est bien chargé, le problème ne peut être que le driver mal chargé ... 

t'es en stable ou instable ?

----------

## Desintegr

Et que dis en root, ifconfig -a ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ote moi d'un doute : as-tu fais le 

```
modprobe -m
```

 après avoir fais ton 

```
ndiswrapper -i foo.inf

ndiswrapper -l
```

----------

## loopx

c'est quoi ce -m ?

----------

## Dark7

Ba ouai j' ai fais les deux!

Desintgr je fais la commande te je te dis aprés

----------

## Dark7

Voila le ifconfig -a:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:21:57:8A:89  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## Dark7

Alors aucune idées?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

euh...je n'ai pas la solution en main   :Sad:  , mais j'ai également eu quelques problèmes avec ndiswrapper   :Cool:  .

En effet, disposant d'une carte broadcom, j'avais testé les drivers libre, mais étant donné que j'avais des problèmes de déconnexion, je suis revenue à ndiswrapper...et là je n'avais plus d'interface wlan0 malgrès le fait que ndiswrapper etait bien chargé tout comme toi  :Wink: 

Mon problème était un conflit avec un autre driver (le b43) activé dans le noyau...donc regarde de ce coté là, pas forcément le b43, il y en a des autres....  :Smile: 

----------

## Dark7

Up?

----------

## tdyp

bonsoir,

bon moi aussi j ai un probleme de wifi, en cherchant un peu je suis tombé sur ton probleme.

deja perso moi je n utilise pas ndiswrapper.

mais le fait que ton ifconfig -a ne te detecte que ta carte ethernet et le loopback, n est effectivement pas une bonne chose.

est tu sur d avoir bien installé les pilotes de ta carte?

qu est ce que te renvoit la commande "lspci"?

----------

